# Safety's Off (my punk band) song premiere!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys,


My punk band Safety's Off has just released our first song! I play in other bands, but I get to flex my creativity in writing the songs for Safety's Off.


You can check out the song here:


https://safetysoff.bandcamp.com/


Let us know what you think!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

I like :sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not what I would normally focus on, but the background & harmony vocals are really good  Liked it a lot overall.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! We got some love on air from our pals at London Indie Underground and Just Another Punk Show on CHRW radio today as well!


----------

